# The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.



## childofthehorn

Hey guys, 

I feel the pain going through the internet with regards to our Touchpad and stalling with the latest SW. 
Credit where credit is due, you can see a list in the DL suite. 

I decided to make a file suite to make this easier. 

Download the Suite here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58849669/Fix%20Your.....touchpad.zip
Download WebOS Doctor here: http://ws.hpwebos.com/webosdoctor

If your file system stops getting recognized by the Computer while in Android or WebOS, you are still messed up either way. You will have to do this eventually. It will destroy user Data, be sure you backed up recently...

1st Method (No SD card...period):

1. Back-up using Clockwork mod and export using Wifi or Bluetooth to your computer. 
2. Moboot back into WebOS Settings -> Device Info -> Reset Options -> Full Wipe 
(Optional Step: Boot into recovery mode, connect to computer, open command window in location of ACMEUninstaller and type " novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller " - its just safer to add this)
3. After the Wipe, Run WebOS Doctor. 

2nd Method (8-12%): 

1. Download the suite above 
2. Install the Novacom Universal Drivers. 
3. Move the Novaterm.exe and the TerminalControl.dll to C:\Program files (x86)\HP WebOS\SDK\bin after installing the novacom drivers.
4. Put the TP in Recovery mode (holding down power and vol+ at power-up)
5. Run WebOS Doctor and wait for it to stall at 12%
6. Open your command window and cd to the folder location of the ACMEInstaller
7. Run this in the command window: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
8. When you see the ACMEInstaller stall and say that LVM failed, reboot by holding down power and home (the installer will force re-partition your device so webOS doc knows its not OK)
9. Boot back into recovery mode
10. Boot up WebOS Doctor and wait for the stall.
11. Open the command window again back to where the ACMEInstaller and other files are.
12. Run " novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage "
13. Once it reboots, put back into recovery mode. 
14. For windows users: run command "novacom -t open tty://" *Now you are in the root!* Others just use "novaterm".
15. Run each of these commands individually: "lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure" ,"lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure", and "mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media" 

*IF YOUR DEVICE DYING AT 8%, You may want to use the fix_dos_fs.sh built in to completely repartition and reformat the disk before using the "mkdosfs" command. *

16. Reboot the device into recovery mode and Start up WebOS doctor and watch it work!

*If your device is still having trouble connecting over USB,but boots...RUN METHOD 1. That should fix it.*

*ALSO POSTED ARE SEVERAL METHODS BY JSCULLINS (moboot guy - awesome) FOR IF YOUR SD CARD AND INTERNAL PARTITIONS ARE SEEN, BUT JUST ACTING UP. *

*http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/*

Say Thanks if this helped you!


----------



## was240

This should be a stiky


----------



## childofthehorn

Did it help you?

I have only been fixing the two touchpads that I own when delving a bit too hard into them. These have worked the most reliably for those issues.


----------



## jcsullins

Just to clarify:

The fsck_msdos fix mentioned in my SD Card Fixes thread would help in many (most?) cases
where the sdcard is not seen by Android.


----------



## childofthehorn

indeed JC, this is correct for when the SDcard is seen, but not recognized by the computer or Android correctly.

However, I found that it doesn't always work for when No SD card is seen (in Android or WebOS) or it just does not boot. This is basically what I found works if you installed Cyanogen and your system goes down. Just doing the techniques posted by WebOS Internalz does not work if you had Cyanogen.

Between your fine work (I am a fan) and these simple steps, it should be able to fix 99% of issues.

I wanted to put together a pile of everything one would need in one place with step by step instructions so that the less savvy could take care of the issue in less than an hour.


----------



## was240

childofthehorn said:


> Did it help you?
> 
> I have only been fixing the two touchpads that I own when delving a bit too hard into them. These have worked the most reliably for those issues.


Actually no it didn't... But If I would have found this write up 3 weeks ago it would have. I read your instructions and it matched what I did to fix my 12% error. I am sure this will come in handy to anyone else with issues. Seems like we have one or two every week with this problem.


----------



## childofthehorn

was240,

Tell me what your problem is and maybe I can help. Send me a PM.


----------



## Zzed

Excellent write-up and a tidy package. Between childofthehorn and jcsullins, you both have provided resources to repair most of the "near brick experiences" a lot of us have had. Big thanks to both of you.


----------



## was240

childofthehorn said:


> was240,
> 
> Tell me what your problem is and maybe I can help. Send me a PM.


Ohh I don't have a problem... I did have a problem a few weeks ago but with a google search I figured it out. The steps I took are exactly as you described. I did do one extra step... Once I did the webos doctor and booted to webos, I did a secure erase. Then I started from scratch.


----------



## childofthehorn

Good to know that your TP is all well and good! Glad to also know that these are the steps that solved your problem.


----------



## mgblin

I have a touchpad webos doctor stopped at 8%. The touchpad can boot into webos after a long booting time but no response for any touch. I tried 12% fix and it does not seem to work. I want to try fix_dos_fs.sh method in the thread. But I have no idea how to do it. Can someone provide some details about it. Where can I find fix_dos_fs.sh? What is the right command to run it?


----------



## webdroidmt

Excellent thread childofthehorn. A couple of months back my TP got all screwed up and stopped at 12% with the doctor. I was fortunate enough to find a thread here by member Vmax and he had virtually the same instruction set as your method 2.

I had a feeling of great relief when after entering the commands in Nova and seeing the doctor go to 13% and beyond. Thanks.

Mike T


----------



## childofthehorn

Hey guys, I just moved the suite to being in my public dropbox folder. I might move to one of the Android File hosting services in the near future as a couple people said they got blocked out of public due to too many DL's.


----------



## The3rdI

Noob here: when i type the first command in the terminal window it tells me command not found or something like that


----------



## childofthehorn

You need to check whether your novacom is installed. Try just typing "novacom" and hitting enter. If it tells you it isn't there, then re-install and reboot.

If you type novacom and hit enter and it come back with instructions for using novacom, you have it installed.

Please feel free to contact me via skype (under the same user name). I am available most of the time and can guide you from the very beginning to help you with your technical questions.


----------



## nevertells

childofthehorn said:


> You need to check whether your novacom is installed. Try just typing "novacom" and hitting enter. If it tells you it isn't there, then re-install and reboot.
> 
> If you type novacom and hit enter and it come back with instructions for using novacom, you have it installed.
> 
> Please feel free to contact me via skype (under the same user name). I am available most of the time and can guide you from the very beginning to help you with your technical questions.


Fortunately, never have bricked a TouchPad. But, just to be on the safe side, I downloaded your suite and unzipped it. In this post you suggest to check whether one has novacom installed by typing "novacom" and hitting enter. I'm guessing that one has to be in the Palm, inc or WebOS/SDK/bin folder where the novacom.exe is located. I did this and I get "Unable to find device". I'm again guessing that if I had my TouchPad attached in "bootie" mode, that I would get the afore-mentioned instructions?

Line three in your instructions says: "3. Move the Novaterm.exe and the TerminalControl.dll to C:\Program files (x86)\HP WebOS\SDK\bin after installing the novacom drivers."

I think that you are assuming that everyone has the WebOS SDK installed on their computer as you did not include anything in your instructions about installing the SDK or how to do so. Is this a must have thing? Would putting these two files in the Palm, inc. folder work just as well which is where some folks have the novacom.exe. The UniversalNovacomInstaller and WebOSquickinstaller both create the Palm, inc folder and put the novacom.exe there.

I also see in the suite the nova-installer ulmage. Is this WebOS version specific or can you use this to repair any version of WebOS? I seem to remember reading somewhere that one had to extract that ulmage from the version of WebOS you were trying to fix or something like that.

Can you better explain the following:

*IF YOUR DEVICE DYING AT 8%, You may want to use the fix_dos_fs.sh built in to completely repartition and reformat the disk before using the "mkdosfs" command. *

So I think what you are saying is:

enter the following:

lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
<press enter>
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
<press enter>
But, before entering:
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media

Enter this?
fix_dos_fs.sh

When that is done, then enter this?

mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media
<press enter>

Does any of this make any difference whether one is doing this on a 16GB or 32GB TouchPad?

And finally, please clarity this:

14. For windows users: run command "novacom -t open tty://" *Now you are in the root!* Others just use "novaterm".

Are you saying that I run this command instead of connecting to the Touchpad using novaterm? In instruction #3, you say to copy novaterm and the Terminalcontrol.dll in the WebOS/SDK/bin folder. Remember above I asked if putting then in the Palm, inc folder would be OK. I am guessing again that a Windows user would type in the cmd window: novacom -t open tty:// <press enter> and then run the commands I asked about above. Sorry if I got my questions out of order.

Hope I never have to use this information, but I want to be sure of the instructions and steps to take if I ever do.

Thanks


----------



## The3rdI

OMG! What the f*** is wrong with me?! I even bricked my kindle fire! This is like the worst thing ever. Never ever ever ever again am I going to mess with my damn electronics, well I don't have electronics anymore so can't mess with them even if I wanted to lol. BTW I do have novacom installed. I figured something out. When I try to run the command while webos doctor is running it won't work but once I close webos doctor and restart my touchpad into recovery mode and run the command it works. (I am assuming that it works because after running the command I see two penguins and text scrolling on the screen)


----------



## The3rdI

It worked! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! You have no idea how much this means to me. I really appreciate your help. Ok now let me go back and start messing with my touchpad and I also have to figure out a way to fix my kindle fire. Thanks again.


----------



## childofthehorn

*I bolded my answers in-line. *



nevertells said:


> Fortunately, never have bricked a TouchPad. But, just to be on the safe side, I downloaded your suite and unzipped it. In this post you suggest to check whether one has novacom installed by typing "novacom" and hitting enter. I'm guessing that one has to be in the Palm, inc or WebOS/SDK/bin folder where the novacom.exe is located. I did this and I get "Unable to find device". I'm again guessing that if I had my TouchPad attached in "bootie" mode, that I would get the afore-mentioned instructions?
> 
> Line three in your instructions says: "3. Move the Novaterm.exe and the TerminalControl.dll to C:\Program files (x86)\HP WebOS\SDK\bin after installing the novacom drivers."
> 
> I think that you are assuming that everyone has the WebOS SDK installed on their computer as you did not include anything in your instructions about installing the SDK or how to do so. Is this a must have thing? Would putting these two files in the Palm, inc. folder work just as well which is where some folks have the novacom.exe. The UniversalNovacomInstaller and WebOSquickinstaller both create the Palm, inc folder and put the novacom.exe there.
> 
> *The SDK does give you some extra tools, many of the Novacom and Novaterm installers auto-install to that folder (even make the folder). That is because many are really just rips from the SDK. It also just ensures that you do not have problems as it might be looking for that file path. *
> 
> I also see in the suite the nova-installer ulmage. Is this WebOS version specific or can you use this to repair any version of WebOS? I seem to remember reading somewhere that one had to extract that ulmage from the version of WebOS you were trying to fix or something like that.
> 
> *This is an extracted uImage that is from the date of the first post. Generally, it does not matter what uImage version you use as long as its decently recent as the WebOS doctor will wipe over it anyway in doing the repairs. This basically just gives it a starting point for the Doctor to work from because it could find no reference as you wiped it. It is not as though you can simply throw on the uImage and it be all better as your partitions and other files are still messed up/corrupted. *
> 
> Can you better explain the following:
> 
> *IF YOUR DEVICE DYING AT 8%, You may want to use the fix_dos_fs.sh built in to completely repartition and reformat the disk before using the "mkdosfs" command. *
> 
> *Sometimes at 8% in newer builds, the terminal seems to be open at 8%, so you might not need this if you have updated your TP in the last 4-5 months. Just use the 12% method I outlined. I helped a few people over Skype doing this. Your partitions seem to be really messed up (beyond you just having windows repartition it) if you need to use the command sequence you listed above. *
> 
> So I think what you are saying is:
> 
> enter the following:
> 
> lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> <press enter>
> lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
> <press enter>
> But, before entering:
> mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media
> 
> Enter this?
> fix_dos_fs.sh
> 
> When that is done, then enter this?
> 
> mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media
> <press enter>
> 
> Does any of this make any difference whether one is doing this on a 16GB or 32GB TouchPad?* NOT REALLY, once you Run the WEBOS Doctor its works on both (have 16gb and 2 32gb touchpads) the WebOS Doctor reads the IMEA and a few other points that are RO (tied to an onboard PROM) that show the real numbers. Kinda standard practice on 99% of mobile devices (even on computer mobo's). *
> 
> And finally, please clarity this:
> 
> 14. For windows users: run command "novacom -t open tty://" *Now you are in the root!* Others just use "novaterm".
> 
> Are you saying that I run this command instead of connecting to the Touchpad using novaterm? In instruction #3, you say to copy novaterm and the Terminalcontrol.dll in the WebOS/SDK/bin folder. Remember above I asked if putting then in the Palm, inc folder would be OK. I am guessing again that a Windows user would type in the cmd window: novacom -t open tty:// <press enter> and then run the commands I asked about above. Sorry if I got my questions out of order.
> 
> *NOVATERM Does not connect to Root in the same way on Windows 7 machines (and some Vista, as well as XP pro). The command essentially force opens your Novaterm in Root for windows, which is why you still need novaterm and the .dll . Linux and Mac seem to open novaterm in root by default. *
> 
> Hope I never have to use this information, but I want to be sure of the instructions and steps to take if I ever do.
> 
> Thanks


*Did this help? *


----------



## childofthehorn

The3rdI said:


> It worked! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! You have no idea how much this means to me. I really appreciate your help. Ok now let me go back and start messing with my touchpad and I also have to figure out a way to fix my kindle fire. Thanks again.


There are some Kindle Devs and remember that it is very hard to truly soft-brick your device.
Glad to help!


----------



## nevertells

*Gonna try your method of asking my questions right next to the line in question and I put them in bold text also.* *Sorry your answers were either not clear or did not answer the question I posed.*



childofthehorn said:


> 2nd Method (8-12%):
> 
> 1. Download the suite above
> 
> *How come you don't include the WebOS SDK in the suite you suggest downloading?*
> 
> *Why do you include the Universal Novacom installer file?*
> 
> *Why run it when your instructions say to move the novaterm and Terminalcontrol.dll into the WebOS/SDK/bin folder, why not the Palm,inc folder? *
> 
> *Can I accomplish all of this from the Palm, inc folder instead of the C:\Program files (x86)\HP WebOS\SDK\bin folder?*
> 
> 2. Install the Novacom Universal Drivers.
> 
> *Doesn't installing the WebOS SDK install the Novacom Universal drivers?** If that is the case, what if the purpose of running the Universal Novacom Installer?*
> 
> 3. Move the Novaterm.exe and the TerminalControl.dll to C:\Program files (x86)\HP WebOS\SDK\bin after installing the novacom drivers.
> 
> *If I installed the Novacom Universal drivers using the Universal Novacom Installer program, why can't I just copy these two files into the Palm, inc folder instead?*
> 
> 4. Put the TP in Recovery mode (holding down power and vol+ at power-up)
> 5. Run WebOS Doctor and wait for it to stall at 12%
> 6. Open your command window and cd to the folder location of the ACMEInstaller
> 
> *This could either be the Palm, inc folder or **C:\Program files (x86)\HP WebOS\SDK\bin folder. I have read that folks just put the ACMEInstaller2 file in this folder instead of the Palm, inc folder and just run the command in line 7 below from there, correct?*
> 
> 7. Run this in the command window: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
> 8. When you see the ACMEInstaller stall and say that LVM failed, reboot by holding down power and home (the installer will force re-partition your device so webOS doc knows its not OK)
> 9. Boot back into recovery mode
> 10. Boot up WebOS Doctor and wait for the stall.
> 11. Open the command window again back to where the ACMEInstaller and other files are.
> 12. Run " novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage "
> 
> *So, I understand from your previous reply that pushing this file on to the TouchPad is just putting it there so WebOS Doctor is happy to see it there and it gets deleted and replaced by WebOS Doctor, correct?*
> 
> 13. Once it reboots, put back into recovery mode.
> 14. For windows users: run command "novacom -t open tty://" *Now you are in the root!* Others just use "novaterm".
> 
> *So after I run the command *"novacom -t open tty://"* , then I can use novaterm to run the commands in line 15?* *This needs to be clearer, not all of us are developers, but may need to try repairing WebOS.*
> 
> 15. Run each of these commands individually: "lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure" ,"lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure", and "mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media"
> 
> *IF YOUR DEVICE DYING AT 8%, You may want to use the fix_dos_fs.sh built in to completely repartition and reformat the disk before using the "mkdosfs" command.
> *
> 
> *You need to better explain what you are trying to say in the line above.* *In what order do I run the above commands in relationship to the fix_dos_fs.sh command?*
> 
> 16. Reboot the device into recovery mode and Start up WebOS doctor and watch it work!


*Thanks*


----------



## childofthehorn

nevertells said:


> *How come you don't include the WebOS SDK in the suite you suggest downloading?*
> *Why do you include the Universal Novacom installer file?*
> *Why run it when your instructions say to move the novaterm and Terminalcontrol.dll into the WebOS/SDK/bin folder, why not the Palm,inc folder? *
> *Can I accomplish all of this from the Palm, inc folder instead of the C:\Program files (x86)\HP WebOS\SDK\bin folder?*


You could do this from the Palm, inc folder I imagine. The novacom drivers if you had the SDK would have defaulted to that point of reference. You could do it from the Palm folder I would imagine. I do not include the SDK as its not 100% needed for s simple recovery such as this. The Novacom Drivers that come with the SDK do not always work 100% like the Universal Drivers do (which are open-source, HP's are not, Universal drivers will also work with any machine). For some reason, the default HP drivers didn't work for me 2x's, tried the Universal ones and it has not failed me yet (fixed about 5 different bricked devices myself). My fiance works for HP and almost every employee has one so I have gotten a few to fix that were from those employees.

*This could either be the Palm, inc folder or **C:\Program files (x86)\HP WebOS\SDK\bin folder. I have read that folks just put the ACMEInstaller2 file in this folder instead of the Palm, inc folder and just run the command in line 7 below from there, correct?*

The file location of the ACMEinstaller doesn't really matter as Novacom essentially puts itself in your windows "bin" . You can run the Novacom command from anywhere, but in this case since you are accessing the ACMEinstaller, it needs to be from the same folder as the ACMEinstaller. You are using the ACMEInstaller because it repartitions some of the TP in a way that WebOS doctor can recognize something in wrong . Otherwise, it will likely only see ghost files if anything at all. WebOS doctor will not know that those ghost files are actually missing/corrupted. This is an essential step for anyone who installed an alternative OS to webOS on the device (worked on a fudged up Ubuntu install too). 

*So, I understand from your previous reply that pushing this file on to the TouchPad is just putting it there so WebOS Doctor is happy to see it there and it gets deleted and replaced by WebOS Doctor, correct?*

This is basically what happens. When you erased/messed up this essential file it looks for was either corrupted or moved to a different block in the memory and it cannot find this reference file. You are fixing it so that it can. WebOS doctor will do the rest of the fixing/updating.

*So after I run the command *[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]"novacom -t open tty://"[/background]* , then I can use novaterm to run the commands in line 15?*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] [/background]*This needs to be clearer, not all of us are developers, but may need to try repairing WebOS.*

After you enter that command you are "within" novaterm with root permissions for Windows users. You would get the same results on Linux and Mac as if they had just typed in "novaterm" as in their case it seems to go automatically to root. Root is needed because of the permissions required to alter some of these files.

*You need to better explain what you are trying to say in the line above.*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] [/background]*In what order do I run the above commands in relationship to the fix_dos_fs.sh command? *

fix_dos_fs.sh is "bash script" found on many devices that are 5+ months old. It runs the SAME SEQUENCE as outlined below in order:

lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure

lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure

mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media

This is only when the 12% fix is not working at all (try it at least 3 times before giving the 8% a try. The 8% can be harder to correct if you make an error.
WebOS Doctor will fix this when it updates/restores.

I included the exact instructions on the front page of this because honestly, you do not want to give people without much experience too many options. Find where your Novacom installs itself and move the new stuff to there because that is its home that it is accessing from.

*I really do appreciate you asking all of these thorough questions. I wanted to post up a method that would work for 95% of cases or better and a suite that wouldn't require them to do/know much. Not everyone is going to figure out how to properly extract a working WebOS uImage from the WebOS Doctor, especially if they had trouble with these instructions.*

*Please feel free to ask me anything else to clarify. Remember that WebOS is basically a customized Linux build. Android uses a Linux base with a Java runtime on top while WebOS is a bit more direct. *


----------



## Spudbynight

I am currently stuck at 8% and came across this thread.

I am waiting for the LVM to fail but at the moment I have a scroll of text on the touchpad screen. Each line mentions a file and then

Bad file name
Auto-renaming it

Do I have to wait for all that to keep going or has something gone wrong?


----------



## childofthehorn

Which file? Can you post a pic?


----------



## epicminerbackup

Please help im getting this error


Code:


<br />
unknown command<br />

when doing novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

please help ive been stuck on this for two days now.. i cant use WebOS Doc or anything till i have 
gotten passed 12% issue







please help me * Cry's*


----------



## jinchoung

epicminerbackup said:


> Please help im getting this error
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> unknown command<br />
> 
> when doing novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
> 
> please help ive been stuck on this for two days now.. i cant use WebOS Doc or anything till i have
> gotten passed 12% issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help me * Cry's*


you have to run that command from the directory in which novacom is residing... at least for me. so if novacom is residing in D:\files\ and i run from a dos prompt C: that's not going to work and you're going to get the error message you got.

copy acmeinstaller to the location where novacom exists and then in dos, navigate to that directory (in our example D:\files\) and THEN type that command.


----------



## geomonroe

C:\Users\george\Downloads\Fix Your.....touchpad> novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInsta
ller
unknown command
please advise!


----------



## geomonroe

sorry repost, yet i am in C in the fix your.....touchpad folder


----------



## geomonroe

Hey the novacom command worked after i got back into usb mode on the tablet


----------



## geomonroe

ok i am stuck at step eight. is there a certain amount of time i need to hold these buttons.
if i hold them too long my tab. shuts down


----------



## geomonroe

after step 8 restart i go back to moboot and cynogenmod tries to load the AOKP build


----------



## geomonroe

reboot takes me back to bootloader which goes back to cyogen mod.
what next?


----------



## Remolten

geomonroe said:


> reboot takes me back to bootloader which goes back to cyogen mod.
> what next?


Just boot to recovery mode again and webOS doctor again like the steps say. To stop it from autobooting, just keep holding down the combination and it will allow you to pick.


----------



## geomonroe

step 12 novaterm drops back to prompt. tablet drops to hp logo, yet i have no way of knowing if and what the image installer is doing, any ideas, i am afraid to let it sit too long as the batt. gets low, guess i can let it sit for a few, just have that, "it aint doin nothin" feeling in my gut


----------



## geomonroe

[email protected]:/dev# ls 
[email protected]:/dev# ls 
00000000:0 mmcblk0p4 ptyb7 ptyp6 ptyt5 ptyx4 rmt_storage ttyb9  ttyp8 ttyt7 ttyx6 
MAKEDEV mmcblk0p5 ptyb8 ptyp7 ptyt6 ptyx5 rtc ttyba ttyp9 ttyt8 ttyx7 
XOR mmcblk0p6 ptyb9 ptyp8 ptyt7 ptyx6 rtc0 ttybb ttypa ttyt9 ttyx8 
a6_0 mmcblk0p7 ptyba ptyp9 ptyt8 ptyx7 shm ttybc ttypb ttyta ttyx9 
a6_0_diag mmcblk0p8 ptybb ptypa ptyt9 ptyx8 smd0 ttybd ttypc ttytb ttyxa 
a6_1 mmcblk0p9 ptybc ptypb ptyta ptyx9 smd1 ttybe ttypd ttytc ttyxb 
a6_1_diag msm_aac_in ptybd ptypc ptytb ptyxa smd21 ttybf ttype ttytd ttyxc 
alarm msm_acdb ptybe ptypd ptytc ptyxb smd22 ttyc0 ttypf ttyte ttyxd 
ashmem msm_amrnb_in ptybf ptype ptytd ptyxc smd27 ttyc1 ttyq0 ttytf ttyxe 
bt_uart msm_audio_dev_ctrl ptyc0 ptypf ptyte ptyxd smd36 ttyc2 ttyq1 ttyu0 ttyxf 
config0 msm_evrc_in ptyc1 ptyq0 ptytf ptyxe smd7 ttyc3 ttyq2 ttyu1 ttyy0 
console msm_fm ptyc2 ptyq1 ptyu0 ptyxf smd_pkt_loopback ttyc4 ttyq3 ttyu2 ttyy1 
control0 msm_idle_stats0 ptyc3 ptyq2 ptyu1 ptyy0 smd_sns_dsps ttyc5 ttyq4 ttyu3 ttyy2 
core msm_idle_stats1 ptyc4 ptyq3 ptyu2 ptyy1 smdcntl0 ttyc6 ttyq5 ttyu4 ttyy3 
cpu_dma_latency msm_mvs ptyc5 ptyq4 ptyu3 ptyy2 smdcntl1 ttyc7 ttyq6 ttyu5 ttyy4 
ctp_uart msm_pcm_in ptyc6 ptyq5 ptyu4 ptyy3 smdcntl2 ttyc8 ttyq7 ttyu6 ttyy5 
disk msm_pcm_lp_dec ptyc7 ptyq6 ptyu5 ptyy4 smdcntl3 ttyc9 ttyq8 ttyu7 ttyy6 
dsp_debug msm_pcm_out ptyc8 ptyq7 ptyu6  ptyy5 smdcntl4 ttyca ttyq9 ttyu8 ttyy7 
fb msm_qcelp_in ptyc9 ptyq8 ptyu7 ptyy6 smdcntl5 ttycb ttyqa ttyu9 ttyy8 
fb0 msm_rotator ptyca ptyq9 ptyu8 ptyy7 smdcntl6 ttycc ttyqb ttyua ttyy9 
fb1 msm_vidc_dec ptycb ptyqa ptyu9 ptyy8 smdcntl7 ttycd ttyqc ttyub ttyya 
fd msm_vidc_enc ptycc ptyqb ptyua ptyy9 snd ttyce ttyqd ttyuc ttyyb 
frame0 msm_vidc_reg ptycd ptyqc ptyub ptyya sndstat ttycf ttyqe ttyud ttyyc 
full msm_wma ptyce ptyqd ptyuc ptyyb stderr ttyd0 ttyqf ttyue ttyyd 
fuse msm_wmapro ptycf ptyqe ptyud ptyyc stdin ttyd1 ttyr0 ttyuf ttyye 
gemini0 nduid ptyd0 ptyqf ptyue ptyyd stdout ttyd2 ttyr1 ttyv0 ttyyf 
i2c-0 net ptyd1 ptyr0 ptyuf ptyye system_bus_freq ttyd3 ttyr2 ttyv1 ttyz0 
i2c-1 network_latency ptyd2 ptyr1 ptyv0 ptyyf tgt ttyd4 ttyr3 ttyv2 ttyz1 
i2c-2 network_throughput ptyd3 ptyr2 ptyv1 ptyz0 tty ttyd5 ttyr4 ttyv3 ttyz2 
i2c-3 novacom_ep0 ptyd4 ptyr3 ptyv2 ptyz1 tty0 ttyd6 ttyr5 ttyv4 ttyz3 
i2c-4 novacom_ep_in ptyd5 ptyr4 ptyv3 ptyz2 tty1 ttyd7 ttyr6 ttyv5 ttyz4 
i2c-5 novacom_ep_out ptyd6 ptyr5 ptyv4 ptyz3 tty2 ttyd8 ttyr7 ttyv6 ttyz5 
i2c-6 null ptyd7 ptyr6 ptyv5 ptyz4 tty3 ttyd9 ttyr8 ttyv7 ttyz6 
i2c-7 ondemandtcl0 ptyd8 ptyr7 ptyv6 ptyz5 tty4 ttyda ttyr9 ttyv8 ttyz7 
i2c-8 pmem_adsp ptyd9 ptyr8 ptyv7 ptyz6 tty5 ttydb ttyra ttyv9 ttyz8 
input pmem_audio ptyda ptyr9 ptyv8 ptyz7 tty6 ttydc ttyrb ttyva ttyz9 
kgsl-2d0 pmem_smipool ptydb ptyra ptyv9 ptyz8 tty7 ttydd ttyrc ttyvb ttyza 
kgsl-2d1 ppp ptydc ptyrb ptyva ptyz9 ttyS0 ttyde ttyrd ttyvc ttyzb 
kgsl-3d0 ptmx ptydd ptyrc ptyvb ptyza ttya0 ttydf ttyre ttyvd ttyzc 
kmem pts ptyde ptyrd ptyvc ptyzb ttya1 ttye0 ttyrf ttyve ttyzd 
kmsg ptya0 ptydf ptyre ptyvd ptyzc ttya2 ttye1 ttys0 ttyvf ttyze 
lm8502 ptya1 ptye0 ptyrf ptyve ptyzd ttya3 ttye2 ttys1 ttyw0 ttyzf 
loop ptya2 ptye1 ptys0 ptyvf ptyze ttya4 ttye3 ttys2 ttyw1 urandom 
loop0 ptya3 ptye2 ptys1 ptyw0 ptyzf ttya5 ttye4 ttys3 ttyw2 usbmon0 
loop1 ptya4 ptye3 ptys2 ptyw1 ram ttya6 ttye5 ttys4 ttyw3 vcs 
loop2 ptya5 ptye4 ptys3 ptyw2 ram0 ttya7 ttye6 ttys5 ttyw4 vcs1 
loop3 ptya6 ptye5 ptys4 ptyw3 ram1 ttya8 ttye7 ttys6 ttyw5 vcsa 
loop4 ptya7 ptye6 ptys5 ptyw4 ram10 ttya9 ttye8 ttys7 ttyw6 vcsa1 
loop5 ptya8 ptye7 ptys6 ptyw5 ram11 ttyaa ttye9 ttys8 ttyw7 video 
loop6 ptya9 ptye8 ptys7 ptyw6 ram12 ttyab ttyea ttys9 ttyw8 video0 
loop7 ptyaa ptye9 ptys8 ptyw7 ram13 ttyac ttyeb ttysa ttyw9 video1 
mapper ptyab ptyea ptys9 ptyw8 ram14 ttyad ttyec ttysb ttywa video20 
mem ptyac ptyeb ptysa ptyw9 ram15 ttyae ttyed ttysc ttywb zero 
memnotify ptyad ptyec ptysb ptywa ram2 ttyaf ttyee ttysd ttywc 
mmcblk0 ptyae ptyed ptysc ptywb ram3  ttyb0 ttyef ttyse ttywd 
mmcblk0p1 ptyaf ptyee ptysd ptywc ram4 ttyb1 ttyp0 ttysf ttywe 
mmcblk0p10 ptyb0 ptyef ptyse ptywd ram5 ttyb2 ttyp1 ttyt0 ttywf 
mmcblk0p11 ptyb1 ptyp0 ptysf ptywe ram6 ttyb3 ttyp2 ttyt1 ttyx0 
mmcblk0p12 ptyb2 ptyp1 ptyt0 ptywf ram7 ttyb4 ttyp3 ttyt2 ttyx1 
mmcblk0p13 ptyb3 ptyp2 ptyt1 ptyx0 ram8 ttyb5 ttyp4 ttyt3 ttyx2

as you can see no store an my mm files are sub of dev not store


----------



## geomonroe

hello all; 
i have tried this over and over fails at store create and the only ACME command that works is the installer command, i know you are getting sick of hearing from me but if you are still willing i am still listening


----------



## MrDroid

geomonroe said:


> hello all;
> i have tried this over and over fails at store create and the only ACME command that works is the installer command, i know you are getting sick of hearing from me but if you are still willing i am still listening


Try this: Hold the power and Home button for at least 10 seconds (but could be as much as 20 seconds), as soon as device starts to reboot, hold down only the Home button. http://forums.webosn...tml#post3288959

Then, you may want to boot into webOS and then use the method described in the video mentioned below to get to the USB logo, but from webOS route and not via Android route, since that seems to be the problem. If you are using Cyboot, this may be a good time to stop it from booting you into Android.

Then you can use this ACMEUninstaller described in RolandDeschain79's OP post: http://rootzwiki.com...pdated-1182012/
Go to about the 5:00 mark in the first video and make sure you are entering DOS commands correctly.
Be aware that ACMEUninstaller will remove Android from your device so hopefully you have a Nandroid backup, etc., etc....

He walks you through everything with a downloadable Word doc to explain as well as videos. This guy RolandDeschain79 is freakin' awesome and jcsullins should get a GOLD medal for his JB ROM for the TouchPad as well as all of his CM work on the TouchPad!

I am not a developer but I have been hacking Palm Pre's, TouchPads and Androids for the past 3 years and feel fairly good at it, but only due to the blood and sweat of the developers who make this stuff easier for us hacks. I was MrPre on webOS Nation, so I had to be MrDroid on Android forums!

Here are some good guides in case you need them for reference:
http://wiki.cyanogen...ll_Update_Guide
http://www.webosnati...d-your-touchpad
http://forums.webosn...rted-guide.html


----------



## AniWarlock

As I can see this solution doesn't work for read-only bug, when you have "frozen" filesystem: everything that was deleted magically returns back?


----------



## SMBulls9

Whenever I do the command "novacom -t open tty://", it stalls in command prompt (Windows 7) so when I open novaterm manually I can't do any commands because it's not in root. Any suggestions? I am in recovery mode too.


----------



## Karuninaboy

Hello there. I've got a question.After a bad flashing, I couldn't boot on WebOS nor Android ( only thing i can boot is TWRP but can't get my Touchpad mounted as USB Storage). I've followed all of the steps described for a Touchpad ( 16 Go) stuck at 8%, my problem is when I enter the following command:


Code:


<br />
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media<br />

it says ' no such file or directory'. What am I doing wrong ? Do you think it can be fixed ?


----------



## mytouchpad32

how to use [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] fix_dos_fs.sh ???[/background]


----------



## DTMan101

OK, I've tried this like 5 times now with the same results.
The webOS doctor fails at 8%

Any help is appreciated.

Edit: Should I try different uImage files from different webOS versions?

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright © 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Travis>cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin

C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin>novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin>novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-t
opaz.uImage
unknown command

C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin>novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-t
opaz.uImage

C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin>novaterm

C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin>novacom -t open tty://
ln: /var/luna/preferences/localtime: File exists
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while...
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
Volume group "store" inconsistent
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
WARNING: Inconsistent metadata found for VG store - updating to use version 13

/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
Automatic metadata correction failed
[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
Volume group "store" inconsistent
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
WARNING: Inconsistent metadata found for VG store - updating to use version 13

/dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 31228690432 failed: Invalid argument
Automatic metadata correction failed
[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/# fix_dos_fs.sh
fix_dos_fs.sh
/bin/sh: fix_dos_fs.sh: not found
[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/# mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media
mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
/dev/store/media: No such file or directory
[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/#


----------



## nhrbond

OMG !! Thanks a lot try almost every other and this is the only one worked for me


----------



## jetfan1950

Hopefully, childof the horn is still monitoring the thread. I have two TP's, one running CM9 the 2nd purchased dead on the web. I used tpdebrick to bring it back to life in moboot but I could go no further (read later about using the home button to break the loop). I ran the doctor and the pad now comes up to the hp logo but no further. I've tried many of the methods to rebuild the file structure etc and I was planning on using the "dd" option to make an image of the good tp to put on the bad tp but I cannot gain access to my local drives while I'm in webos-root via novaterm. I also tried to use Ubuntu 12.04 but it does not recognize the TP in recovery mode (it obviously did recognize it in download mode as I was able to use tpdebrick). So I just tried this method, unsuccessfully, but I have a few questions:

Step 5. Run WebOS Doctor and wait for it to stall at 12% (I tried docter ver 00, 02 and ver 05)

Mine stalled at 8% but OP says to try 12% method first so that'w what I've tried:

Step 7. Run this in the command window: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

I get command not found even tho all files are in the bin directory until I put the TP back into recovery. This command is 
then successful. Your instructions do not indicate the need to put it back into recovery so I suspect the TP is not in a 
state that is necessary for step 7 to complete successfully.

So after recovery, I run the ACMEinstaller and it ends with " cannot start LVM, aborting! Please reboot"

8. When you see the ACMEInstaller stall and say that LVM failed, reboot by holding down power and home (the installer will 
force re-partition your device so webOS doc knows its not OK)

After reboot, I get the HP logo but I wait until the "webos-device" shows up in devices in my computer...about a 30 second 
wait (is that when repartitioning occurs? Seems too quick)

9. Boot back into recovery mode (In recovery, the TP now shows up as "Palm" in devices of my computer.)

10. Boot up WebOS Doctor and wait for the stall.
11. Open the command window again back to where the ACMEInstaller and other files are.

Step 12. Run " novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage "

Same as step 7.:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin>novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage
unknown command

I have to get in to recovery mode for the novacom command to succeed.

13. Once it reboots, put back into recovery mode. (I never see it reboot. The usb symbol switches to the HP logo but the 
screen never goes blank like it does when I do a manual reboot so I wait until the device shows up with no exclamation marks.)
14. For windows users: run command "novacom -t open tty://" *Now you are in the root!* Others just use "novaterm".
Whenever I access the TP using this command, I do not get the webos root prompt: [email protected]:/# . Instead I only get a right bracket prompt and I do not have access to LVM commands. I performed the "help" command and got the following list of commands:

]
] help
help
command list:
nduid : get the device id
usb : usb transfer commands
lboot : boot linux image
klog : klog commands
printenv : print all of the environment variables
getenv : read an environment variable
setenv : set an environment variable
reset : reset the device
reboot : reset the device
poweroff : power off completely
script : run a script at specified address
run : run a script at from an environment variable
return : return from current script
help : this list
chainboot : boot another bootloader image based on environment
go : Jump to a given address with the given arguments
version : get bootie version
gyro : read output from the gyroscope mpu3050
mmcid : identify the mmc
acc : observe the accelerometer output
mgt : observe the magnetometer output
als : read output from the ambient light sensor for isl29023

battery : battery status
a6_sbw : test a6 sbw interface
 a6 : test a6 interface
charging : commands to set charging states
fsboot : boot current image based on environment
spi : MSM8X60 SPI driver
phytune : commands to tune the phy on msm7k
chg : charger command
]
] lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
command not found
]
I don't know what mode I am in at this point but the battery commands have actually helped because the broken TP will stay on the HP logo until the battery drains so it makes it difficult to to start testing each time as I have to recharge in the blind. The " battery status" shows me the current charge and the "poweroff" command shuts the TP down so it does not drain the battery in between testing.

So what do I try?

A. I think my best option is to "dd" if I can find out how to access my windows C: drive in novaterm or access the TP in recovery mode from Ubuntu.
B. I have copied the /boot directory from my good TP. If I can find out how to access my C: drive, I can copy those files in the /boot directory of the broken tp - maybe that will work? I searched to find out if it's possible to transfer files via novaterm but the only file I see getting transferred is the uImage and that seems to be part of a booting scenario.

I can provide the current file listing of the broken TP if that helps. I have not done a side by side comparison with the good TP. That will be my next step if I cannot get an answer to A above.

Thanks in advance,
Brendan


----------



## nevertells

Why don't you PM him instead of hoping he is still hanging around?


----------



## jetfan1950

I'll PM her if I cannot resolve the issue. I just hate to interrupt the lives of the OP's who do so much work for us. It's a spare machine that I'm working on so it's not time sensitive for me. I think I may have located some useful info from an old Team Touchdroid video from Rev Kyle that may enable me to move files to the broken touchpad:

[background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]novacom put file://tmp/system/system.tar.bz < system.tar.bz[/background]

[background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]Now I'm searching around for a current system dump (the one from this video is Android 2 and no longer available). I'm also hoping copying the boot files from my working pad will at least get me to boot. I'll try it tomorrow when I have time and post the results.[/background]


----------



## nevertells

jetfan1950 said:


> I'll PM her if I cannot resolve the issue. I just hate to interrupt the lives of the OP's who do so much work for us. It's a spare machine that I'm working on so it's not time sensitive for me. I think I may have located some useful info from an old Team Touchdroid video from Rev Kyle that may enable me to move files to the broken touchpad:
> 
> [background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]novacom put file://tmp/system/system.tar.bz < system.tar.bz[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(238, 238, 238)]Now I'm searching around for a current system dump (the one from this video is Android 2 and no longer available). I'm also hoping copying the boot files from my working pad will at least get me to boot. I'll try it tomorrow when I have time and post the results.[/background]


Her?


----------



## jetfan1950

Success! Yes, in her profile, Stacy indicates she is a female. After using her tips and rebuilding the partitions manually, I got to 12%. At that point I was receiving an ACMEInstaller error about the webos/bin directory. This link provided the answer: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2370662

This was a dead device from ebay advertised as a 16gb unit. I reran tpdebrick using 32 gb parameter and webosdoctor ran to completion. It's actually a 32 gb unit. I tried cm10 initially but the bluetooth version is giving me gapps issues even using 3 different versions so I'll wait a bit for 10. I put the July 2013 CM9 on it and it's running great. Thanks again to everyone for their assistance.


----------



## Ratboy2112

well this is going to be a long and convoluted story but I need assistance to repair the damage: I am posting this in this thread because some of what you are discussing is like my problem but some is not, thanks for any and all help you can give.

wanted to install the 4.2.2 android on t/p so in the research I see that I needed to increase the cashe for android so in following the steps to webos and installing Tailor through the preware to a 600 bit size. (tailor is a webos preware that allows you to enlarge the partitions for the bootable software, to fit JB 4.2.2 I needed to increase the partition to accommodate)

I proceeded to boot into the android side, found it to be a bit squirreley in its boot up, just looped. went into the TWRP to return to a pre-saved version but that appeared to not load fully or properly. decided to return to webos, and found it to be working strangely also, as it returned to a previous back up that was made days prior not the one I made before the Tailor software.

Attempted to repair by restoring but did not restore. Last thing I wanted to do is wipe out all data, but with the loops and not being able to write any new data to my tablet I took that leap. Webos full erase, chose that option and watched it remove the data, it returned to moboot screen went back to webos and there were no changes. used the webdr to remove the data, it stopped at 12% and told me to go to HP help, and there is none. decided to run the webdr again and the same result every time, stopped at 12% and would not rewrite the HP software.

Some other forums stated I should remove the android, used the ACMEUninstaller software- it ran for several hours (I watched the code on and off-it is hypnotic). After a couple of hours I went to bed, it ran into the night, the morning I returned to the tablet as it blinked on the moboot screen with all the same options- went into webos used the webdr to remove the software, hit 12% and stopped again.

the short of it is, I can not remove any software using the means at my disposal, meaning it will not return to a factory built software but it is not bricked. the apps that are installed appear to function as normal on the HP side, the android apps are a different story, I need to re-install them one by one once I repair the damage to the main software. is there anyone out there that may have a better clue what my next step could be to fix this malfunction. thanks one and all for your suggestion and help.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Ratboy2112 said:


> well this is going to be a long and convoluted story but I need assistance to repair the damage: I am posting this in this thread because some of what you are discussing is like my problem but some is not, thanks for any and all help you can give.
> 
> wanted to install the 4.2.2 android on t/p so in the research I see that I needed to increase the cashe for android so in following the steps to webos and installing Tailor through the preware to a 600 bit size. (tailor is a webos preware that allows you to enlarge the partitions for the bootable software, to fit JB 4.2.2 I needed to increase the partition to accommodate)
> 
> I proceeded to boot into the android side, found it to be a bit squirreley in its boot up, just looped. went into the TWRP to return to a pre-saved version but that appeared to not load fully or properly. decided to return to webos, and found it to be working strangely also, as it returned to a previous back up that was made days prior not the one I made before the Tailor software.
> 
> Attempted to repair by restoring but did not restore. Last thing I wanted to do is wipe out all data, but with the loops and not being able to write any new data to my tablet I took that leap. Webos full erase, chose that option and watched it remove the data, it returned to moboot screen went back to webos and there were no changes. used the webdr to remove the data, it stopped at 12% and told me to go to HP help, and there is none. decided to run the webdr again and the same result every time, stopped at 12% and would not rewrite the HP software.
> 
> Some other forums stated I should remove the android, used the ACMEUninstaller software- it ran for several hours (I watched the code on and off-it is hypnotic). After a couple of hours I went to bed, it ran into the night, the morning I returned to the tablet as it blinked on the moboot screen with all the same options- went into webos used the webdr to remove the software, hit 12% and stopped again.
> 
> the short of it is, I can not remove any software using the means at my disposal, meaning it will not return to a factory built software but it is not bricked. the apps that are installed appear to function as normal on the HP side, the android apps are a different story, I need to re-install them one by one once I repair the damage to the main software. is there anyone out there that may have a better clue what my next step could be to fix this malfunction. thanks one and all for your suggestion and help.


Is there some reason that you don't read the first page of this thread?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14249-the-official-fix-your-touchpad-8-12-stopped-no-sd-opps-reformat-crap-thread/

1st Method (No SD card...period):

1. Back-up using Clockwork mod and export using Wifi or Bluetooth to your computer. 
2. Moboot back into WebOS Settings -> Device Info -> Reset Options -> Full Wipe 
(Optional Step: Boot into recovery mode, connect to computer, open command window in location of ACMEUninstaller and type " novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller " - its just safer to add this)
3. After the Wipe, Run WebOS Doctor.

2nd Method (8-12%):

1. Download the suite above 
2. Install the Novacom Universal Drivers. 
3. Move the Novaterm.exe and the TerminalControl.dll to C:\Program files (x86)\HP WebOS\SDK\bin after installing the novacom drivers.
4. Put the TP in Recovery mode (holding down power and vol+ at power-up)
5. Run WebOS Doctor and wait for it to stall at 12%
6. Open your command window and cd to the folder location of the ACMEInstaller
7. Run this in the command window: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
8. When you see the ACMEInstaller stall and say that LVM failed, reboot by holding down power and home (the installer will force re-partition your device so webOS doc knows its not OK)
9. Boot back into recovery mode
10. Boot up WebOS Doctor and wait for the stall.
11. Open the command window again back to where the ACMEInstaller and other files are.
12. Run " novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage "
13. Once it reboots, put back into recovery mode. 
14. For windows users: run command "novacom -t open tty://" *Now you are in the root!* Others just use "novaterm".
15. Run each of these commands individually: "lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure" ,"lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure", and "mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media"


----------



## Ratboy2112

@RolandDeschain79, I did read and attempt to use the method on the first page I can not get the command window to run the acmeinstaller now, that is why the post because I needed to see if there was some other way to fix this beast. your posts have been quite helpful in the past and I thank you, I usually chat with you on Youtube. I will continue my search. thanks


----------



## billmik

When i hold power and volume up i get to recovery mode (large usb icon).... never had android on this tp. I tried the steps suggested and all worked down to step 12 i think see cmd attached

View attachment novaterm.txt


Help Plz!


----------



## nevertells

billmik said:


> When i hold power and volume up i get to recovery mode (large usb icon).... never had android on this tp. I tried the steps suggested and all worked down to step 12 i think see cmd attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novaterm.txt
> 
> Help Plz!


I would suggest that you Google search on terms like WebOS Doctor fails at 8% or 12%. Besides the link I gave you in your original post, there are other posts about this in XDA that go into further detail on how to recover from a lost or corrupted OS.

And here is one I found on WebOS Nation:

http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-internals/295881-webos-doctor-12-issue-fixed-4.html


----------



## thehacker1245

the universalnovacominstaller takes to long to download. what am i doing wrong. and i dont have a hp webos folder in my c drive


----------



## nevertells

Where are you trying to download it from? How are you trying to download it?


----------



## nc6000

Hi Everyone,

It looks like I have made a right mess of my Touchpad.

When I turned it on earlier it was in a boot loop and wouldn't load Android but would load WebOS OK. I decided to run the ACMEUninstaller2 to remove Android, this appeared to work fine. I copied a CMINSTALL folder I had previously used to the Touchpad and then ran ACMEInstaller5, it started off fine and I could see plenty of output on the Touchpad but it didn't complete.

I've tried running the ACMEinstall and ACMEuninstall again but keep getting an error - "Cannot Start LVM. Aborting! Please Reboot."

I can't get WebOS to start and WebOS Doctor stops at 8% each time I try it.

When I run " novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage " the Touchpad seems to be trying to do something but just sits there with the HP logo so I don't get to run the LVM commands.

I'm still getting the moboot 0.3.8 menu when I reboot but if I select boot CyanogenMod I get "BOOT FAILED!" and if I boot into ClockworkMod I get errors when trying to mount or unmount anything or do a reset.

I've also tried using the TPToolbox but gets errors when I try to do a Complete Data Reset (FAILED: rc=5: lvm vgchange -an --ignorelockingfailure) and errors when I try Repair Android Volumes (FAILED: rc=5: vgchange -ay).

I'd appreciate any suggestions or advice on how to fix this if anyone can help.

Thanks!


----------



## nc6000

I've made some progress following my earlier post but am now getting the below errors when I run the three commands via Novacom.......

[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while...
/dev/mmcblk0p14: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 31228690432: Input/output error
/dev/mmcblk0p14: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 31228690432: Input/output error
Volume group "store" inconsistent
/dev/mmcblk0p14: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 31228690432: Input/output error
WARNING: Inconsistent metadata found for VG store - updating to use version 25

/dev/mmcblk0p14: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 31228690432: Input/output error
Automatic metadata correction failed
[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
/dev/mmcblk0p14: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 31228690432: Input/output error
/dev/mmcblk0p14: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 31228690432: Input/output error
/dev/mmcblk0p14: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 31228690432: Input/output error
Volume group "store" inconsistent
/dev/mmcblk0p14: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 31228690432: Input/output error
/dev/mmcblk0p14: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 31228690432: Input/output error
WARNING: Inconsistent metadata found for VG store - updating to use version 25

/dev/mmcblk0p14: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 31228690432: Input/output error
Automatic metadata correction failed
[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/# mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media
mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
/dev/store/media: No such file or directory


----------



## newWebOS user

jetfan1950 said:


> Hopefully, childof the horn is still monitoring the thread. I have two TP's, one running CM9 the 2nd purchased dead on the web. I used tpdebrick to bring it back to life in moboot but I could go no further (read later about using the home button to break the loop). I ran the doctor and the pad now comes up to the hp logo but no further. I've tried many of the methods to rebuild the file structure etc and I was planning on using the "dd" option to make an image of the good tp to put on the bad tp but I cannot gain access to my local drives while I'm in webos-root via novaterm. I also tried to use Ubuntu 12.04 but it does not recognize the TP in recovery mode (it obviously did recognize it in download mode as I was able to use tpdebrick). So I just tried this method, unsuccessfully, but I have a few questions:
> 
> Step 5. Run WebOS Doctor and wait for it to stall at 12% (I tried docter ver 00, 02 and ver 05)
> 
> Mine stalled at 8% but OP says to try 12% method first so that'w what I've tried:
> 
> Step 7. Run this in the command window: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
> 
> I get command not found even tho all files are in the bin directory until I put the TP back into recovery. This command is
> then successful. Your instructions do not indicate the need to put it back into recovery so I suspect the TP is not in a
> state that is necessary for step 7 to complete successfully.
> 
> So after recovery, I run the ACMEinstaller and it ends with " cannot start LVM, aborting! Please reboot"
> 
> 8. When you see the ACMEInstaller stall and say that LVM failed, reboot by holding down power and home (the installer will
> force re-partition your device so webOS doc knows its not OK)
> 
> After reboot, I get the HP logo but I wait until the "webos-device" shows up in devices in my computer...about a 30 second
> wait (is that when repartitioning occurs? Seems too quick)
> 
> 9. Boot back into recovery mode (In recovery, the TP now shows up as "Palm" in devices of my computer.)
> 
> 10. Boot up WebOS Doctor and wait for the stall.
> 11. Open the command window again back to where the ACMEInstaller and other files are.
> 
> Step 12. Run " novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage "
> 
> Same as step 7.:
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin>novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage
> unknown command
> 
> I have to get in to recovery mode for the novacom command to succeed.
> 
> 13. Once it reboots, put back into recovery mode. (I never see it reboot. The usb symbol switches to the HP logo but the
> screen never goes blank like it does when I do a manual reboot so I wait until the device shows up with no exclamation marks.)
> 14. For windows users: run command "novacom -t open tty://" *Now you are in the root!* Others just use "novaterm".
> Whenever I access the TP using this command, I do not get the webos root prompt: [email protected]:/# . Instead I only get a right bracket prompt and I do not have access to LVM commands. I performed the "help" command and got the following list of commands:
> 
> ]
> ] help
> help
> command list:
> nduid : get the device id
> usb : usb transfer commands
> lboot : boot linux image
> klog : klog commands
> printenv : print all of the environment variables
> getenv : read an environment variable
> setenv : set an environment variable
> reset : reset the device
> reboot : reset the device
> poweroff : power off completely
> script : run a script at specified address
> run : run a script at from an environment variable
> return : return from current script
> help : this list
> chainboot : boot another bootloader image based on environment
> go : Jump to a given address with the given arguments
> version : get bootie version
> gyro : read output from the gyroscope mpu3050
> mmcid : identify the mmc
> acc : observe the accelerometer output
> mgt : observe the magnetometer output
> als : read output from the ambient light sensor for isl29023
> 
> battery : battery status
> a6_sbw : test a6 sbw interface
> a6 : test a6 interface
> charging : commands to set charging states
> fsboot : boot current image based on environment
> spi : MSM8X60 SPI driver
> phytune : commands to tune the phy on msm7k
> chg : charger command
> ]
> ] lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
> command not found
> ]
> I don't know what mode I am in at this point but the battery commands have actually helped because the broken TP will stay on the HP logo until the battery drains so it makes it difficult to to start testing each time as I have to recharge in the blind. The " battery status" shows me the current charge and the "poweroff" command shuts the TP down so it does not drain the battery in between testing.
> 
> So what do I try?
> 
> A. I think my best option is to "dd" if I can find out how to access my windows C: drive in novaterm or access the TP in recovery mode from Ubuntu.
> B. I have copied the /boot directory from my good TP. If I can find out how to access my C: drive, I can copy those files in the /boot directory of the broken tp - maybe that will work? I searched to find out if it's possible to transfer files via novaterm but the only file I see getting transferred is the uImage and that seems to be part of a booting scenario.
> 
> I can provide the current file listing of the broken TP if that helps. I have not done a side by side comparison with the good TP. That will be my next step if I cannot get an answer to A above.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Brendan


i thught i was the most screwed up guy around doing foolish things,..but u sure have surpassed me( no offence)

i started using my hp "new" touch pad just three days back which i got from my brother who had webos and CM9 installed ..so i read about CM 10, 10.1 , CM11 nightlies etc and a whole bunch of other stuff and decided to update mine as to as recent as possibe....well i shudnt have had...and so as it happens i find myself with a bricked TP the next day ( not technically bricked since i can go in recovery mode and see the hp logo when it reboots)..heres how it hAPPENED-

1. uninstalled CM9 by clean uninstallation (using ACME2 uninstaller) {thanks to Roland Deschain for his easy to follow tutorials)

2.then installed evervolv (in the recovery mode)

3.it kept crashing and had bugs so i decided i needed a stable version-- installed CM 10.1 without uninstalling evervolv (i did this in the clockwork mode by installing via sd card.zip method)

4.after rebooting when booted CM it kept crashing so i uninstalled the CM and evervolve using ACMEUninstaller 2

5. when i rebooted the device windows asked me to format it..i did ....and thats when the trouble started..it would not boot up web os( i wish i hadnt...all that was neede was a hard reset using power + home button)

heres what i did--

6.Ran dr web os multiple times which kept stalling at 12 %

thats when i stumbled upon this forum and read the your posts which gave me a little sense of relief ( that there are other equally or more screwed up people than i am) after going through panic attacks since the last two days..

i tried out everything exactly the way u have quoted in the above posts..and by going through many other forums and hit and trial methods i finally found success!!!

these might help

http://en.m.webos-internals.org/wiki/Last_Resort_Emergency_BootLoader_Recovery?wasRedirected=true






http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1379579

step 7 solution--

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

this command will only work under following

1.in recovery mode

2. the ACMEInstaller file should be placed in C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc folder

i tried placing ACMEinstallerf file in other folders and running the command through cmd but either of the errors pop up--

novacom is not a recognised internal or external ....

command not found error

" cannot start LVM, aborting! Please reboot"

this means that there is an issue with the drive partitions and the usb drive is damaged ( from what i read in some forums)

so u cant install or uninstal CM

STEP 12 SOLUTION

Step 12. Run " novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage "

Same as step 7.:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin>novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage
unknown command

I have to get in to recovery mode for the novacom command to succeed.

as stated earlier this will work only in recovery mode.it basically means that you are uploading a uImage to the TP so that u are able to bring the hp touch pad in a state where u can access and modify its partitions...this step can also be achieved by letting the doctor run till 8-9% and then terminating it via windows task manager..i havent tried the task manager thing but it says here it can






also , as mentioned previously placing the Ulmage file in the C:/ program files/ palms ,inc folder and then trying to run the command at recovery mode might help...

STEPS 13 AND 14--

after u have uploaded the Ulmage the command line wont give any conformation but TP w will reboot in like 10-15 sec..the recovery mode with usb sign

changes to the hp logo and then it is time to run novaterm

u can do it by using the command novacom -t open tty://" as mentioned

or go to the folder C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\terminal and open the novaterm batch file ( im using windows 7)

i wasnt successful openng novaterm with the novacom command so i use the novaterm batch fie method

now connect it by clicking on file option and it turns green and shows the following

[email protected]:/#

it means u now have root access

from there on u know the commands

individually: "lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure" ,"lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure", and "mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media"

u also mentioned that u had the 8% error ..add another command befor proceeding to mkdosfs command---

*IF YOUR DEVICE DYING AT 8%, You may want to use the fix_dos_fs.sh built in to completely repartition and reformat the disk before using the "mkdosfs" command. *

Reboot the device into recovery mode and Start up WebOS doctor and watch it work!

now the doctor shall proceed beyond 8 and 12 % tll 100...after its done give it sometime extra as it might take some extra minutes since its loading the newly installed web os for the first time ( i re ran the doctor bcz i thought it was still bugged as it took like 10-15 minutes in my case)



thehacker1245 said:


> the universalnovacominstaller takes to long to download. what am i doing wrong. and i dont have a hp webos folder in my c drive


u might be using an old link...google it and try downloading from a different source..u should be fine

hp webos folder gets created automatically only when u install web os sdk on windows....thats where u are supposed to transfer the files terminal.dll and novaterm (although i think it might still work without insatalling web os sdk bcz the folder where i moved all the files is the C:/program files /Palm, inc )

hp has officially stopped supporting web os and u wont find it on their oficial site..heres a link if u want to download

http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-development/325645-looks-like-you-cant-get-sdk-anymore-almost.html



nc6000 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It looks like I have made a right mess of my Touchpad.
> 
> When I turned it on earlier it was in a boot loop and wouldn't load Android but would load WebOS OK. I decided to run the ACMEUninstaller2 to remove Android, this appeared to work fine. I copied a CMINSTALL folder I had previously used to the Touchpad and then ran ACMEInstaller5, it started off fine and I could see plenty of output on the Touchpad but it didn't complete.
> 
> I've tried running the ACMEinstall and ACMEuninstall again but keep getting an error - "Cannot Start LVM. Aborting! Please Reboot."
> 
> I can't get WebOS to start and WebOS Doctor stops at 8% each time I try it.
> 
> When I run " novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage " the Touchpad seems to be trying to do something but just sits there with the HP logo so I don't get to run the LVM commands.
> 
> I'm still getting the moboot 0.3.8 menu when I reboot but if I select boot CyanogenMod I get "BOOT FAILED!" and if I boot into ClockworkMod I get errors when trying to mount or unmount anything or do a reset.
> 
> I've also tried using the TPToolbox but gets errors when I try to do a Complete Data Reset (FAILED: rc=5: lvm vgchange -an --ignorelockingfailure) and errors when I try Repair Android Volumes (FAILED: rc=5: vgchange -ay).
> 
> I'd appreciate any suggestions or advice on how to fix this if anyone can help.
> 
> Thanks!


try going through the steps above and let me know if it works out for u...

just leave the android there and as it is..once u can get web os on ur TP ur partitions will be fine and the LVM error will get sorted out sorted

u just need webos recovery mode which i think u can access (otherwise ur tp would officially be declared bricked in which case u would be needing TPDebrick software)

thank you and

gud luck!!


----------



## cxp138

Hi all,

Have run all of these commands exactly as instructed and still getting stuck at 12%? Any other ideas?

many thanks and appreciation!


----------



## thehacker1245

Universal Novacom Installer is not installing wat do i do


----------



## nevertells

thehacker1245 said:


> Universal Novacom Installer is not installing wat do i do


Start off by explaining exactly what you have tried, what happened when you did, where did you get the Novacom installer, once you do get the novacom drivers and files installed, what are you trying to do. In the future, if you want help, provide as much information as possible. What kind of response do you expect from saying, "my car won't start, what do I do?"

NT


----------

